# Kioto?????????



## Live Oak

Kioto is in Japan and Kioti is Korean. Think we can get a spelling correction Andy?   :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Greg

Chief,

If you're talking about the ancient capital of Japan, it's KYOTO, though most people mispronounce it KIOTO. It's located near Osaka, Japan.

KIOTI is a tractor made by and distributed by Daedong USA, in Wilson, NC. It is a subsidiary of Daedong Industrial Co. Ltd, in Daegu, South Korea.

HTH,

Greg


----------



## jodyand

Yes its a copy cat Kubota tractor
:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Chief,
> 
> If you're talking about the ancient capital of Japan, it's KYOTO, though most people mispronounce it KIOTO. It's located near Osaka, Japan.
> 
> KIOTI is a tractor made by and distributed by Daedong USA, in Wilson, NC. It is a subsidiary of Daedong Industrial Co. Ltd, in Daegu, South Korea.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Greg *


All absolutely true, acknowledged, and already known.  I was kinda hinting to Andy to change the spelling of the section header.


----------



## Greg

Chief,

Oooops, should had looked at the top for the title of the sub-forum. Didn't realize that was what you were refering to.

Greg


----------



## Live Oak

Das Macht Nichts!


----------



## Live Oak

Andy, think we can get a spelling fix on the Kioto................errr I mean Kioti tractor section?


----------



## Chris

I has only been 6 weeks ----- patience my little grasshopper.

Regards,
Sensai 


Where are you, Samurai Captain Hinomoto?

I will meet you in the Sinai Temple for the Budokan Battle.
You can bring your Kimono Dragon slippers and I will defeat you
with the rustling leaves from the Forest of Frogs. 

Caution awaits, my fierce competitor -----


----------



## Live Oak

I think the heat and humidity has driven Andy over the edge! :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## farmallmaniac

:ditto: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I has only been 6 weeks ----- patience my little grasshopper.
> 
> Regards,
> Sensai
> 
> 
> Where are you, Samurai Captain Hinomoto?
> 
> I will meet you in the Sinai Temple for the Budokan Battle.
> You can bring your Kimono Dragon slippers and I will defeat you
> with the rustling leaves from the Forest of Frogs.
> 
> Caution awaits, my fierce competitor ----- *


This happens now and again...he's off his meds again:lmao: 
Before you know it he'll be talking to Jose again:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak

8 to 10 weeks is about right for Andy. :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Chris

Are these blows getting lower or is it just me?

unchin:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Are these blows getting lower or is it just me?
> 
> unchin: *



No....It's just you


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Are these blows getting lower or is it just me?
> 
> unchin: *


OK, how about by FY 2005?   :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clown: ig: :idea: :cowboy:


----------



## Argee

Tough crowd 'eh Andy?


----------



## Live Oak

Just razzing you Andy. If we didn't like you so much we wouldn't do it.


----------



## Chris

I am honored by your razzing.

Please continue.



:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak

Indeed!!! I am honored by your being honored by my razzing.   :homereat:


----------



## Argee

Stop it guys....I'm starting to tear up frown


----------



## Chris

ME THINK KIOTO IS JAPANESE FOR COOKIE?

COOKIE KONG

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/cookie.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak

Looks like the snow will be here before this gets fixed ehh:question: :question: :question: :idea:


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *ME THINK KIOTO IS JAPANESE FOR COOKIE?
> 
> COOKIE KONG
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/cookie.jpg> *


I just now saw this Andy. Me and the Granddaughter are always singing the "Cookie" song. C is for cookie...that's good enough for me...oh...cookie, cookie,cookie starts with C. And you didn't know i had such a pretty voice. :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak

Think maybe we can get that spelling corrected now?


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *OK, how about by FY 2005?   :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clown: ig: :idea: :cowboy: *


Still got some time till FY2005... ;-)

Andy


----------



## Live Oak

:furious: :lmao: Sounds like an Xmas present idea!


----------



## scout180

*Kioto - Let's get it RIGHT!*

Hey admin....what happened to Kioti as board title? No wonder nobody is writing their input....

:doubledev


----------



## Live Oak

It appears that to some........spelling is very important.   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## P71

I thought it was a Beast that howls at the moon...arty:


----------



## scout180

Well, it's now 15 October and I still read KIOTO.... :saber:


----------



## Live Oak

Maybe after the election Scout.


----------



## bigl22

nan desu ka?


----------



## scout180

*nan desu ka?*

http://www.ndk.cc/faq/faqnanka.html

What is with this "Nan Desu Kan" thing? 

One of the things common to many of the series we like (though certainly not all of them), is a certain innocent and mischievous sense of humor, and the ability to take oneself with a grain of salt and a dash of silliness. There is also a distinct undercurrent in anime which reflects an absolute adoration of that ultimate poetic form, the pun. In that vein, our good-natured progenitors decided to name this convention Nan Desu Kan -- a takeoff on the phrase "Nan Desu Ka" or "Nani Desu Ka," which means, depending on your tone at the time, "What is it?" or "What the heck is this?" or perhaps "AAAAAAAAAAAA! WHAT IS IT?!?!?!" on a really good day. Now you know. Use the knowledge wisely. 

Sore wa nan desu ka. = What is that?


----------



## bigl22

hai ! dozo sensai--


----------



## wagwheel

*kioti*

My name is Jay Wilson, Kioti LB20 owner. Front wheel drive gears broke. Kioti hasn`t made the parts, and don`t know when they will. Been out of business for over a year. Kioti won`t even answer my email.
Anybody help?

Jay Wilson


----------



## Argee

Welcome to tractorforum.com wagwheel 

I wasn't aware that Kioti was out of business. I'm sure someone here can lend a hand. Good Luck!


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: kioti*



> _Originally posted by wagwheel _
> *My name is Jay Wilson, Kioti LB20 owner. Front wheel drive gears broke. Kioti hasn`t made the parts, and don`t know when they will. Been out of business for over a year. Kioti won`t even answer my email.
> Anybody help?
> 
> Jay Wilson *


Kioti is still in business to my knowledge. Never heard of an LB 20:question: There is a CK20 and an LB 1914, LB 2202, 2204, 2214, & 2614. Kioti has a dealer and parts dept. locator on their website. 

Kioti Dealer and Parts Locator 

Use the locator to find a dealer closest to you and give them a call.


----------



## Live Oak

Pardon my manors Jay!   Welcome to Tractor Forum! 
:friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard. We definitely need some Kioti owners to get this section rolling! Please jump right in!


----------

